# odd entry in apache2 log - advice?

## barfo

i've just noticed entries such as this in my log...

```
127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:09:10 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=%96%2cf%ae%a7%9cm%ef%bbQ%83%5d2%a2yT)%3e%7d%b3 HTTP/1.0" 404 278

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:09:51 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=H%e5g%07%fa%ea%f2%96%0e%baa%24%bcZ%b7t%9c%1aX%c8 HTTP/1.0" 404 283

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:09:51 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=%96%2cf%ae%a7%9cm%ef%bbQ%83%5d2%a2yT)%3e%7d%b3 HTTP/1.0" 404 278

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:11:10 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=H%e5g%07%fa%ea%f2%96%0e%baa%24%bcZ%b7t%9c%1aX%c8 HTTP/1.0" 404 283

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:11:10 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=%96%2cf%ae%a7%9cm%ef%bbQ%83%5d2%a2yT)%3e%7d%b3 HTTP/1.0" 404 278

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:13:10 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=%96%2cf%ae%a7%9cm%ef%bbQ%83%5d2%a2yT)%3e%7d%b3 HTTP/1.0" 404 278

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:16:50 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=%96%2cf%ae%a7%9cm%ef%bbQ%83%5d2%a2yT)%3e%7d%b3 HTTP/1.0" 404 278

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:17:10 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=H%e5g%07%fa%ea%f2%96%0e%baa%24%bcZ%b7t%9c%1aX%c8 HTTP/1.0" 404 283

127.0.0.1 - - [03/Dec/2009:15:17:30 -0600] "GET /scrape?info_hash=H%e5g%07%fa%ea%f2%96%0e%baa%24%bcZ%b7t%9c%1aX%c8 HTTP/1.0" 404 283
```

as it seems to originate from 127.0.0.1, i'm concerned since i don't know of an app i run that would do this.

is this reason for concern?  googling for similar entries just shows that a couple other people have similar questions, but no answers as to what caused it.

any ideas?

----------

## timeBandit

BitTorrent....

----------

## barfo

awesome - thanks for clearing that up!

----------

